# Boiler/Immersion Heater



## Tripster (3 Feb 2021)

Got a Worcester boiler and first time this evening no hot water. Have a Water storage tank upstairs that boiler fills and then stores the water. If boiler fails can flick a switch and immersion on. Things is its controlled by nest app and worked fine just heating water for an hour twice a day and always had hot water. Boiler working fine and central heating all good but no hot water.
Any ideas ?


----------



## Lookrider (3 Feb 2021)

Do you have a zone valve ne t to tbe copper pipe that goes I to tbe boiler just below the centre of the boiler 
A zone valve will have a grey/white square body on top approx 70mm wide


----------



## Venod (3 Feb 2021)

As above look for a diverter/zone valve, they have a microswitch and a synchronous motor, both of which can fail or stick.


----------



## Tripster (3 Feb 2021)

This is what I have


----------



## Lookrider (3 Feb 2021)

Switch on/off your hot water by tbe timer/programme you should hear and feel the actuator head moving on tbe valve 
You can do the same with tbe heating to identify which zone valve us what as the photo doesn't really tell 

So if you can feel/ hear the valves operate then it may be tbe stat that is strapped onto tbe hot water cylinder 
Failing that ...its an engineer call out


----------



## Tripster (3 Feb 2021)

Lookrider said:


> Switch on/off your hot water by tbe timer/programme you should hear and feel the actuator head moving on tbe valve
> You can do the same with tbe heating to identify which zone valve us what as the photo doesn't really tell
> 
> So if you can feel/ hear the valves operate then it may be tbe stat that is strapped onto tbe hot water cylinder
> Failing that ...its an engineer call out


Brilliant will give it a go. Thanks. Its all warrantied so be ok if its a call out just a pain when you need a warm shower. The room with hot water tank in is usually warm but feels cold tonight


----------



## Tripster (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## Lookrider (3 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> Brilliant will give it a go. Thanks. Its all warrantied so be ok if its a call out just a pain when you need a warm shower. The room with hot water tank in is usually warm but feels cold tonight


If you can identify that the valve is not operating 
Then you can manually override it by moving a little lever on the head from one side to tbe other ...you can feel the lever sticking out this will leave tbe valve open so hot water can travel to your tank 
If you think the valve is operating then your stat may be at fault and will need renewed 
In the meantime manually open the valve as described and leave CH on as this will keep the boiler fired up


----------



## Milzy (3 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> View attachment 571929


Has this cylinder ever leaked?


----------



## Tripster (3 Feb 2021)

Milzy said:


> Has this cylinder ever leaked?


Not to my knowledge no.


----------



## Milzy (3 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> Not to my knowledge no.


Fingers crossed it will work well for a good few years then.


----------



## Tripster (3 Feb 2021)

Lookrider said:


> If you can identify that the valve is not operating
> Then you can manually override it by moving a little lever on the head from one side to tbe other ...you can feel the lever sticking out this will leave tbe valve open so hot water can travel to your tank
> If you think the valve is operating then your stat may be at fault and will need renewed
> In the meantime manually open the valve as described and leave CH on as this will keep the boiler fired up


I’m guessing you mean these two in picture ? Neither moves but the heat sinks for the nest click and start up.


----------



## Lookrider (3 Feb 2021)

I'm not sure about your wording on tbe last ?? 
You can see tbe lever on the top of the valve 
There is a similar valve next to your tank


----------



## Tripster (3 Feb 2021)

Lookrider said:


> I'm not sure about your wording on tbe last ??
> You can see tbe lever on the top of the valve
> There is a similar valve next to your tank


The two in pic they don’t seem to move but the white heat syncs linked to the nest do click and whirr into life with water or heating on. Will go find the box by tank and open that.
thanks again for help, much appreciated.


----------



## Lookrider (3 Feb 2021)

Ok I got you ....the manual override lever should give you hot water 
Then tbe engineer can work out what needs repaired/replaced


----------



## Venod (3 Feb 2021)

If the valves have opened to allow the water to flow the lever should move very easily, if you have to apply force to the lever to move it you are opening the valve manually.


----------



## Tripster (5 Feb 2021)

All working again. Many thanks for replies and help


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

What was the problem then?

Don’t leave us hanging.


----------



## Tripster (5 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> What was the problem then?
> 
> Don’t leave us hanging.


It was one of the valves as posters advised but not buggered. The nest heat sync system wasn't telling it to open. 10 mins and all good. Thankfully have immersion as back up if boiler fails so switched that on after messing other night till they came to look at it. 
I was thinking of Solar Panels to heat water in tank but expected more of a saving than interweb suggests so maybe not bother with that.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> It was one of the valves as posters advised but not buggered. The nest heat sync system wasn't telling it to open. 10 mins and all good. Thankfully have immersion as back up if boiler fails so switched that on after messing other night till they came to look at it.
> I was thinking of Solar Panels to heat water in tank but expected more of a saving than interweb suggests so maybe not bother with that.



How hard did you have to hit the valve with a hammer to get it working again? Ordid you use WD40?


----------



## Tripster (5 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> How hard did you have to hit the valve with a hammer to get it working again? Ordid you use WD40?


Its that Electrickery stuff, the stuff of magic. Bloody nest technology !


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> Its that Electrickery stuff, the stuff of magic. Bloody nest technology !



I have recently had a Nest Thermostat installed and really like it.

Interestingly, pre Nest, my Potterton Gas Boiler would occasionally light with a hell of a bang, but now always fires up nice and smoothly.


----------



## Tripster (5 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I have recently had a Nest Thermostat installed and really like it.
> 
> Interestingly, pre Nest, my Potterton Gas Boiler would occasionally light with a hell of a bang, but now always fires up nice and smoothly.


It was installed when we moved in 2019 and is actually really good but its gone into seasonal learning mode and thinks it knows best when I want heating !! But energy bills reduced to £75 a month and before was paying £125 a month so cant complain about it too much.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> It was installed when we moved in 2019 and is actually really good but its gone into seasonal learning mode and thinks it knows best when I want heating !! But energy bills reduced to £75 a month and before was paying £125 a month so cant complain about it too much.



Wow!  That’s a good saving. I’ve got that setting turned off at the moment as my mother lives with us, is always in, but never has occasion to walk past the thermostat. So I’m worried it would think there was no one in and turn the heating off.


----------



## Tripster (5 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Wow!  That’s a good saving. I’ve got that setting turned off at the moment as my mother lives with us, is always in, but never has occasion to walk past the thermostat. So I’m worried it would think there was no one in and turn the heating off.


Yep, mine did that until I set a schedule. It heats water twice a day, 1 hour in morning and 1 in evening and storage tank keeps it hot all day. At moment with home schooling its changed itself to come on once during day to put a bit of heat back into house but temp never goes below 18 with it off. Started out at £140 with Scottish power, then went with Octopus energy and in December they dropped DD to £75 a month gas/elec. Nest has done its job so far


----------

